# Mon écran s'éteint sur iBook



## Fabrizio (27 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour,

Mon iBook 700mHz sous OSX 10.2.8, devient bizarre depuis qq jours, si j'incline un peu trop (au delà de 80°) mon écran, l'affichage s'éteint!!!! 
Je dois rabattre mon écran attendre que le témoin de mise en veille s'allume pour le refaire fonctionner correctement mais sans aller au delà de disons 80° d'ouverture.

Inutile de vous dire que c'est dur-dur de travailler sur un écran "mal incliné" ;-)


Vous avez des réponses ?  Merci d'avance ;-)


----------



## /la giraffe (27 Décembre 2004)

Désolé pour toi mais je crois que ton ibook doit aller en SAV en effet les cables de connexion qui sont dans la charnière doivent être abimé et donc il y a un mauvais contact.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2004)

effectivement, c'est certainement les cables qu'ont étés sectionnésau niveau de la charniere...
tu as 3 solutions...
- ton ibook est sous garanti... et il part a la sav
- ton ibook n'est plus sous garanti... la c'est qqch comme 400¤ pr les reparations...
- tu fais la bidouille toi meme... tu dois pouvoir trouver un mode d'emploi pr ça sur internet.. c'est risqué, mais faisable...

bon courage...


----------



## MacMadam (28 Décembre 2004)

Fabrizio a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Mon iBook 700mHz sous OSX 10.2.8, devient bizarre depuis qq jours, si j'incline un peu trop (au delà de 80°) mon écran, l'affichage s'éteint!!!!
> Je dois rabattre mon écran attendre que le témoin de mise en veille s'allume pour le refaire fonctionner correctement mais sans aller au delà de disons 80° d'ouverture.
> ...


 Je ne sais pas s'il s'agit du même problème, mais mon iBook a eu exactement les mêmes symptômes :hein: Pour te faire le topo, l'ordinateur fonctionnait (j'arrivais à voir les fenêtres bouger quand j'activais le touchpad), mais l'écran devenait noir dès que j'avais le malheur de l'incliner. Il fallait que je rabatte le clapet pour créer une veille artificielle et le réveiller. Il faut dire que j'ai repéré le problème assez vite : lorsque je fermais la bête, la tranche n'était plus droite (phénomène dû à une chute, dans mon cas)  Bref, je me suis rendue chez un réparateur agréé Apple qui m'a diagnostiqué un problème de backlight (rétro-éclairage de l'écran). La seule solution dans ce cas est de "vivre avec" ou de remplacercarrément l'écran. A la vue du prix :affraid::affraid::modo:, j'avoue que j'ai acheté un autre iBook (mon usage est semi-professionnel)...


----------



## House M.D. (28 Décembre 2004)

Il est en effet bon de rappeler que le prix d'un écran LCD équivaut souvent à plus de la moitié voire les trois quarts du prix de l'ordinateur neuf...  :affraid:


----------



## babos (29 Décembre 2004)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas s'il s'agit du même problème, mais mon iBook a eu exactement les mêmes symptômes




moi aussi, au debut, l'angle ou il affichait correctement allait de 80° à 120°, donc ok pour vivre avec mais au fil des mois, cette angle s'est resseré pour se situer entre 89,9°et 90,1°  

A 400¤ la reparation :affrai: ,et fauché comme je suis, j'espere que la rumeur du mac à 500¤ est bonne et je saute dessus    

Vu le nombre de personnes ayant ce probleme, s'agait il donc d'un vice de fabrication/conception et de ce fait , un peu comme dans l'automobile , peux t'on esperer une prise en charge integrale de la part d'apple?

Moi, c un ibook G3 800 combo 12", cela concerne t'il aussi les modele G4?


----------



## MacMadam (29 Décembre 2004)

babos a dit:
			
		

> Vu le nombre de personnes ayant ce probleme, s'agait il donc d'un vice de fabrication/conception et de ce fait , un peu comme dans l'automobile , peux t'on esperer une prise en charge integrale de la part d'apple? Moi, c un ibook G3 800 combo 12", cela concerne t'il aussi les modele G4?


 Dans mon cas, il s'agissait aussi d'un iBook G3 12". Le hic, c'est qu'il avait reçu un choc et qu'il y avait eu une légere déformation au niveau des charnières. Par contre, je n'ai aucun problème à signaler avec mon actuel iBook G4.


----------



## delasoul5 (30 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour Fabrizio,

j'ai eu le même problème il y a un mois et j'ai trouvé la "solution" sur ce forum. En effet si ton mac n'est plus sous garantie et si tu ne veux pas débourser 400 euros, sache que si tu le sens tu peux le faire toi même pour à peine 20 euros plusieurs heures de concentration et quelques sueures froides. J'ai trouvé des explications sur comment démonter l'ibook en entier, localiser les fils coupé et les remplacer. Je suis pas éléctricien, loin de là mais avec du calme et de la patience, j'ai fait l'opération moi même. Aujourd'hui le mac remarche sans problème (je suis en train de taper dessus) et j'ai éviter de claquer 400 euros pour un défaut de la part du constructeur. Si tu ne trouves pas les liens je regarderais si je ne les ai pas de coté. Bon courage et si tu te sens d'attaque, do it yourself!!


----------



## Adrienhb (30 Décembre 2004)

Aaaah, mauvaise nouvelle...
Je te renvoie à mon premier post dans ce thread qui te renverra vers d'autres threads où tu auras les infos dont tu pourrais avoir besoin...  

Tiens question: est-ce que le problème est apparu peu après que tu aies fait changé la carte mère?

Bon courage!

A.


----------



## pitoupharma (30 Décembre 2004)

apres avoir lu  a droite a gauche que les ibook sont des machines réputées solides je commence a me demander si les journaliste ne confondent pas l'aspect de la machine (plutot rassurant) et la réalité.car a la lecture de nombreux forums on peut noter que ce n'est pas seulement la carte mere et la video qui déconne sur cette serie mais un peu tout.moi par chance il m'on réparer un probleme similaire en plus de la carte mere mais ils ont oublié de voir du coté du dd qui est mort.
je le repete un peu mais c'est lourd tous ces problemes sur une machine qui a son epoque etait censer favoriser le switch....


----------



## watanaiko (31 Décembre 2004)

mon ibook G3 600 mhz 12' va sans doute bientot claquer...:affraid: je l'ai malencontreusement fait tomber un bel apres-midi de novembre:casse:  alors que jusque-la je l'avais bichonne (il faut dire que j'avais eu une grosse frayeur en avril lorsque le disque dur a commence a emettre un bruit etrange et qu'on m'a dit que j'etait tombe sur la mauvaise serie.. bon ils me l'ont change ce disque dur et mon mis un 30 GO au lieu du 20GO de l'epoque:hosto: )....:modo:  mais, jusque-là il marche... je l'ai mis dans son foulard (non je ne plaisante pas, j'ai ramene ce foulard du japon et il set aussi pour envelopper les paquets, les bento (les gamelles)... et tutti quanti)... donc, l'ecran tient le coup mais jusqu'a quand... il faudrait qu'il tienne jusqu'a la sortie (enfin j'espere) du PB G5... Hors de question que j'achete un PB G4 car j'en ai marre de me faire avoir a chaque fois


----------



## Marcus (1 Janvier 2005)

et pourtant tu verrais une reelle difference entre ton G3 600 et un powerbook G4 !!!


----------



## Tom (1 Janvier 2005)

Sur le site apple, dans la section "support", il y a les conditions d'extension de la garantie standart apple. Il existe en effet un problème d'écrans connu sur les ibook. Si le tiens correspond au n° de série indiqué par apple et après certains tests via téléphonne avec un type d'apple, il vienne chercher ton ibbok chez toi et te le ramène en pleine forme pour pas un rond. J'ai eu l'histoire le mois dernier...


----------



## watanaiko (2 Janvier 2005)

de toue facon, je sais bien que mon G3 600 MHZ fait aprtie de la mauvaise serie, donc je en serais pas etonnee de voir que le numero de serie du petit ibook y figure... merci vous tous et au fait, bonne annee


----------



## watanaiko (2 Janvier 2005)

merci tout lemonde, 
je suppose que mon ibook y fait partie, puisqu'il fait partie de la mauvaise serie..... je vais checker immediatement
bonne a tous


----------



## Adrienhb (2 Janvier 2005)

Tom a dit:
			
		

> Sur le site apple, dans la section "support", il y a les conditions d'extension de la garantie standart apple. Il existe en effet un problème d'écrans connu sur les ibook. Si le tiens correspond au n° de série indiqué par apple et après certains tests via téléphonne avec un type d'apple, il vienne chercher ton ibbok chez toi et te le ramène en pleine forme pour pas un rond. J'ai eu l'histoire le mois dernier...



:modo: Tention les problèmes d'écran pour lesquels Apple étent la garantie sont dûs à la carte-mère et se traduisent par des problèmes d'affichage.
L'écran noir, ça vient des charnières et là... mieux vaut avoir l'applecare ou savoir bidouiller.
Et pas pour vous angoisser, mais souvent le problème des charnières apparaît suite au changement de carte-mère par Apple...     

Tenez-nous au courant et bon courage!

A.


----------



## delasoul5 (3 Janvier 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> :modo: Tention les problèmes d'écran pour lesquels Apple étent la garantie sont dûs à la carte-mère et se traduisent par des problèmes d'affichage.
> L'écran noir, ça vient des charnières et là... mieux vaut avoir l'applecare ou savoir bidouiller.
> Et pas pour vous angoisser, mais souvent le problème des charnières apparaît suite au changement de carte-mère par Apple...
> 
> ...



Je confirme ton analyse Adrien. Je pense qu'ils ont pincé les fils dans la charnière en le remontant quand mon ibook est parti pour se faire remplacer la carte mère.


----------



## Tom (3 Janvier 2005)

Ben, je vous assure que mon problème bien qu'étant un problème de carte mère ressemblait à un problème de cables. L'écran noir, pas de probléme sur un moniteur externe (ou même sur la télé avec le cable ad-hoc) et l'écran de l'ibook qui accepte de se rallumer quand il est entreouvert (pas pratique, ha, ha).
Bref, la meilleure chose affaire, appeler le help desk apple. Un gentil technicien fait faire deux ou trois tests (penser à avoir un moniteur extérieur à côté de soi ou la télé). Une fois ces tests effectué, on vous envoit un gentil livreur dans les 24H qui vous relivre la bestiole en pleine forme en quelque jours (une semaine dans mon cas)

Et voila


----------



## Adrienhb (3 Janvier 2005)

Hullo,



			
				delasoul5 a dit:
			
		

> Je confirme ton analyse Adrien. Je pense qu'ils ont pincé les fils dans la charnière en le remontant quand mon ibook est parti pour se faire remplacer la carte mère.



Alors bon courage pour leur faire admettre que c'est de leur faute. Pas entendu parler de quelqu'un qui y soit parvenu... 




			
				Tom a dit:
			
		

> Ben, je vous assure que mon problème bien qu'étant un problème de carte mère ressemblait à un problème de cables. L'écran noir, pas de probléme sur un moniteur externe (ou même sur la télé avec le cable ad-hoc) et l'écran de l'ibook qui accepte de se rallumer quand il est entreouvert (pas pratique, ha, ha).
> Bref, la meilleure chose affaire, appeler le help desk apple. Un gentil technicien fait faire deux ou trois tests (penser à avoir un moniteur extérieur à côté de soi ou la télé). Une fois ces tests effectué, on vous envoit un gentil livreur dans les 24H qui vous relivre la bestiole en pleine forme en quelque jours (une semaine dans mon cas)
> 
> Et voila



Tom, ou bien tu as l'AppleCare, ou bien tu es un sacré veinard!
Dans tous les cas, tant mieux pour toi!   


A.


----------



## Tom (4 Janvier 2005)

Même pas l'Apple car et mon ibook dépassait sa garantie de quelques semaines. Le type d'Apple que j'ai eu au téléphonne et avec qui j'ai fait le tests a hésité une seconde (au moment ou du test avec le moniteur externe (qui fonctionnait)), il a demandé a son chef qui lui à confirmé que ce cas de figure rentrait dans l'extension de garantie. Et voila.


----------



## Adrienhb (4 Janvier 2005)

Tom a dit:
			
		

> Même pas l'Apple car et mon ibook dépassait sa garantie de quelques semaines. Le type d'Apple que j'ai eu au téléphonne et avec qui j'ai fait le tests a hésité une seconde (au moment ou du test avec le moniteur externe (qui fonctionnait)), il a demandé a son chef qui lui à confirmé que ce cas de figure rentrait dans l'extension de garantie. Et voila.



Lucky, lucky, lucky you!   

Bon ben si ça vous arrive n'hésitea pas à faire du forcing, ça paira peut-être pour vous aussi! 

A.


----------



## gkierzek (1 Février 2005)

Bonjour à tous,

mon ibook revenant de l'applecare/extension de garantie pour changement de carte mère, l'écran ne s'allume qu'1 fois sur X, en bougeant l'écran !!!Bref, charnière ayant endommagé les fils. !!!
Je vois que je ne suis pas le premier...ni le dernier. DEmain je le ramène au Centre Technique mais j'ai peur de leur réponse : C PA D'NOT FAUTE !!!
Je vous tiens au courant.


----------



## Adrienhb (2 Février 2005)

Hullo, bienvenue sur MacGé.,



			
				gkierzek a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> mon ibook revenant de l'applecare/extension de garantie pour changement de carte mère, l'écran ne s'allume qu'1 fois sur X, en bougeant l'écran !!!Bref, charnière ayant endommagé les fils. !!!
> Je vois que je ne suis pas le premier...ni le dernier. DEmain je le ramène au Centre Technique mais j'ai peur de leur réponse : C PA D'NOT FAUTE !!!
> Je vous tiens au courant.



Ouais, mais bon depuis que je suis cette affaire, je trouve ça un peu trop courant qu'après un retour en atelier pour changer la carte-mère, il y ait des problèmes de charnière inexistants auparavant... De là à dire que c'est la faute d'Apple... je sais pô, mais il y a tout comme des présomptions. Donc si tu te sens le courage et l'aplomb, tu peux p'tet leur affirmer que si si c'est de leur faute (surtout si le problème est apparu juste après le retour de ton iBook).

Bon courage (et tiens nous au courant),

A.


----------

